# Smoke - Cloudy Town



## Algorithm-Dude (Jan 18, 2015)

Not mine, but our Elysium Ravers webband member Smoke's new album Cloudy Town - jungle, ambient and triply synths inside. Please SAY what you think of it (don't be numb-alike and just watch, we need to know how to improve ourselves!), and if you like it - download it for free here.

And as of a tradition - covers:

(NO I'M NOT SPAMMING I JUST WANT TO SHARE OUR MUSIC WITH YOU CAUSE ME AND YOU ARE COOL FURRIES RIGHT)


----------



## Demensa (Feb 7, 2015)

This is pretty neat!
In some sections it sounds like a mellow and chilled out Venetian Snares.
The production is good and I like the ambient feel of the album, especially the minimalist, reverby closing track.  
That said, I'm not sure if it offers much that's new or unique to set it apart from other people in the ambient/idm/breakcore scene, but regardless it was a pleasant listen.

And just a heads up; the album title on your bandcamp page is spelled incorrectly.


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Feb 11, 2015)

Crap >< 
clo*W*Dy. Imanidiot. Thanx.


----------

